
Ask HN: Why doesn't HN have a comment notification system? - pvsukale3
HackerNews is a platform with very rich content.The Front page contains very interesting topics . Also most of the times discussions are food for thought . I enjoy reading them. Comments are very mature than the ones on sites like Reddit. 
My point : Why notifications have not been implemented for comments? And Direct messaging feature will also help the like-minded people to meet on this platform. Is there any philosophy behind not implementing these features?
======
ddorian43
[http://www.hnreplies.com/](http://www.hnreplies.com/)

[https://www.hnwatcher.com/](https://www.hnwatcher.com/)

------
jiten_bansal
I am building notification for HN chrome extension
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernews-
theme/n...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernews-
theme/ngjchhmppjcijklbnigfhhjdajkpjhil) Since It is my side project, It will
take time. Although you are free to contribute in
[https://github.com/jitenbansal/hackernews](https://github.com/jitenbansal/hackernews)

~~~
pvsukale3
I just checked it and it is really good. Good luck with it . Also waiting for
the notification version.

------
boggydepot
Related question: Is there a way for me to check replies to my comments? Or my
posts?

~~~
boggydepot
Looks like this one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=boggydepot](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=boggydepot)

~~~
pvsukale3
sarcasm?

